
Interactive Visualisation of “Piano Phase” by Steve Reich - radiorental
http://www.pianophase.com/
======
radiorental
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_Phase](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_Phase)

------
biomcgary
A friend of mine played this piece on two pianos for his senior recital and it
was amazing. The only standing ovation for a senior recital at Vanderbilt
University for years, maybe ever.

~~~
radiorental
Is this it?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnQdP03iYIo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnQdP03iYIo)

edit: nevermind, decided (for once) to read the youtube comments. This is
Kulas Hall at Baldwin-Wallace College Conservatory in Berea, OH

------
drham
Mildly interesting (at least in chrome on os x) if you open a new tab on top
of it the web audio api stops playing but doesn't seem to stop the timer in
the animation leading to a jump and some interesting audio for a beat when you
open the tab back up.

------
jasonkostempski
Switching away from the tab in FF Dev while it's playing makes for some
interesting audio and visual effects.

------
agumonkey
Just watched this version
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0345c6zNfM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0345c6zNfM)),
as a drummer~ it was pretty satisfying :)

ps: I just saw the 'solo' version, even more satisfying.

------
daveloyall
This website is blocked by Fortinet: "Category: Meaningless Content".

Edit: I've never seen the website, nor have I ever visited any url with
'piano' in the domain name, from work, afaik. ...

------
andbberger
I want to see it for Phrygian Gates

